# Ways to Increase Dilation Faster ... ?



## lavieenrose

Baby Joshua was due December 18th, 4 days ago, and i had my last final prenatal appointment today. My OB said i was finally 1 cm dilated and she could touch his head, she also did another membrane sweep, because the one last week didn't do any justice. Then we set up an induction date if i don't go naturally, next week. I want to do as much as possible to not get induced, i'd love to have a completely natural birth with no drugs what so ever. 

So ladies, 
are there any ways to quicken the pace of dilation and put me into labor quicker ? I know there's walking, but i was looking for more things i can do around the house ? :baby:


----------



## mbch

Spending time on a birthing ball is supposed to help the baby move farther down, which will aid dilation and effacement.


----------

